# Face to Face with wild Hogs??



## BowHard (Dec 16, 2012)

Any of you guys ever had a Run in with a wild pig?? 

The wild dog thread got me thinking and Id love to hear some stories!


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 21, 2012)

I shot one with a nine mil one Sunday morning before church and it charged with 3 1/2" cutters shot four times. First shot killed it. Second stopped it and the 3 4 I got trigger happy.


----------



## goastinstructor (Dec 21, 2012)

My wife witnessed me tote a whoopin from a 180lb sow (not an internet 180 we put her on the scale).  I shot her with a single shot 45-70 walked up figured she was done and well she wasn't.  That pork chop dead legged me I hit the ground and she bolted.  She was obviously disoriented cuz she bolted over me.  Like a dummy i wrapped my legs around her she was squealin and biting I was stabbin and hollering.  It felt like forever but I juked her in the neck enough and she fell on me so there I laid under a bloody hog in a mud hole til my wife walked over to call me a bad word.  Moral: always reload, dont walk up on game head on, and pigs is strong!!!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 23, 2012)

goastinstructor said:


> My wife witnessed me tote a whoopin from a 180lb sow (not an internet 180 we put her on the scale).  I shot her with a single shot 45-70 walked up figured she was done and well she wasn't.  That pork chop dead legged me I hit the ground and she bolted.  She was obviously disoriented cuz she bolted over me.  Like a dummy i wrapped my legs around her she was squealin and biting I was stabbin and hollering.  It felt like forever but I juked her in the neck enough and she fell on me so there I laid under a bloody hog in a mud hole til my wife walked over to call me a bad word.  Moral: always reload, dont walk up on game head on, and pigs is strong!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2012)

Never had a wild one put up any fuss with me, but when we raised hogs, I had my share of run ins with tame ones. Especially when we were catchin` pigs to mark em and break out the milk tushes.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 23, 2012)

*hogs*

I had a big sow catch me by the inside of the thigh once . dogs had her bayed under the root ball of a big blown over oak . i went in behind her to catch her and about the time i went to grab her she spun around and caught me . wish i had it on video .i know it had to look funny for a few min. but i finaly got her caught.


----------



## GLS (Dec 25, 2012)

I was woodcock hunting Saturday in rivercane when my Brittany started barking in place.  I knew it was a hog so I was able to get to her and was on my knee leashing her when a hog charged through the cane towards us.  It broke through the cane at about 5 yards.  My gun was on the ground and all I could do in reaction was to run towards the hog hollering.  It spun around and hightailed it.  It most likely was a sow with piglets, but that's conjecture.   Is it unusual for a hog to charge?  I don't believe it was  cornered and my Britt hadn't attacked.   The hog was as tall as my Britt, but considerably larger in girth.  I'm thinking that it would be prudent to carry a few shells with larger shot than is needed for woodcock.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 25, 2012)

We had one hobbled about to put in the trailer, small boar hog just over 100 lbs that got out of the hobbles and charged my buddy. He started shooting at 10 yards and it died at his feet. 

I havent been charged but if it werent for quick reactions from close friends id of been tore up many of times. Closest time was when we lassoed one that was in the trap, to hold his head forwards. I climbed in the trap to grab him when he manned up and spun around ripping the dog lead we had him lassoed with. My buddy grabbed me by the hood snatching me out the trap as he was coming to me, never been so close to getting my face cut off. 1 3/4" cutters would have hurt.

Tought me a lesson too. 

I have plenty more close calls but im not typing em all out. Some would wonder if i had any brain cells with some of the stories lol


----------



## Showman (Dec 25, 2012)

Only once.  Was on a"Guided" Quail hunt with a friend and the "Guide".  We were walking into a field where the brush was still 3 or so feet high.  Next thing I know is that the "Guide" and my friend were climbing the only tree close by.  Not 20 yards from me comes charging a Boar Hog and I had nowhere to go.  I let loose both barrels of a 20 gauge loaded with #7 shot into it's head and it skidded to a stop less than 10 feet from me, head blown wide open.  That's close to a LIVE wild hog I have ever been (and that was just too darn close).


----------



## Luda (Dec 27, 2012)

Back in Europe when we used to do driven hunts I was a driver and walked onto a group of at least 30 hogs with no gun. Those are real, big Northern Russian boars (I'm from East Europe). Those hogs are the real deal and US hogs are friendly compared to them. The real boars are angry, huge and very protective about their territory. I literally walked into bushes where they were laying (it was winter time with lots of snow so they hogs usually lay under small trees to stay away from snow and warm each other). They all jumped up and started charging (some of them ran away and some charged, so I'm guessing young males or sows charged). I had to suddenly remember by ninja skills and get into a tree. All I can say is I've never ever climbed a tree so fast. Now I'm wondering how was it even possible because I just jumped into that tree... Those hogs are very smart. When some hogs charged at me, the other ones ran away and hunter started shooting them. As soon as the ones that charged at me heard shots they immediately understood whats going on and ran in a different direction.

Another story, unfortunately - a sad one. Again, back in Eastern Europe we were scouting for hogs and trying to decide where is the best place to put stands. We had a dog with us - jack russell. The dog found a group of hogs and as I mentioned before those are the real, big and mean Nothern Russian boars. The dog didn't make it alive. Hogs tore it up.


----------



## GLS (Dec 27, 2012)

Luda said:


> Another story, unfortunately - a sad one. Again, back in Eastern Europe we were scouting for hogs and trying to decide where is the best place to put stands. We had a dog with us - jack russell. The dog found a group of hogs and as I mentioned before those are the real, big and mean Nothern Russian boars. The dog didn't make it alive. Hogs tore it up.



Jack Russells, unfortunately, don't back down from anything.  A buddy once told me that a Jack looks in a mirror and sees a Rottweiler.


----------



## Luda (Dec 27, 2012)

GLS said:


> Jack Russells, unfortunately, don't back down from anything.  A buddy once told me that a Jack looks in a mirror and sees a Rottweiler.



That is so true. Our Jack Rusell used to get into fights with 2-3 times bigger dogs, it would also chase any kind of animals from rabbits to elks (yes, we have moose and elks in Eastern Europe) and I sometimes would think that maybe that dog was just too brave... However, it was the greatest dog we had. Our current dog - Jack Russell mix is only 6 months old but acts like a real Rottweiler...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 27, 2012)

Stabbed a wild board in Texas with a Bowie knife . It had been shot by a hunter with a bow we tracked it down into a thicket the hunter made a bad shot on it. I jumped on it and stabbed it with the Bowie knife..  That was pretty intense what a rush. Miss my guiding days back in Texas


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 27, 2012)

> Is it unusual for a hog to charge



Its unusual for an unwounded hog to attack a human.  Its not unusual for a hog to attack a dog.   Hogs hate dogs and will attack them at every chance.  Every year folks here loose bird dogs to wild hogs.

i'm a serious wild hog hunter and have been chased by wild hogs four times.  All those hogs had Eurasian boar blood as many in this area do.  

1.  A big wounded boar was lying on the ground.  He jumped up and came at me when i approached.

2.  Chased a wounded sow into a plum thicket.  She let out a blood curdling scream that resulted in my being attacked by a wild boar that weighed about 175 pounds.   Wild hogs with Eurasian boar blood have a distress call.  i've seen and hear it twice.  

3.  A sow taking a mud bath in a pond came after me when i got between her and the pigs. 

4.  i let a sow out of a trap because she had small pigs.  She jumped out of the trap and refused to leave; she tried to get into the back of the pickup after me.

Some hog attacks:

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?id=8287973

http://in.reuters.com/article/2008/10/10/us-germany-boar-idINTRE49955M20081010

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2081&cid=84


----------



## GLS (Dec 27, 2012)

Okie Hog,  you've just made me re-think my need to hunt woodcock in thick cane.  I wouldn't be able to go home if my dog got injured or worse.
Gil


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2012)

I was hunting during bow season on the ground spotting and stalking back in our swamp.  Every tree is either so small you can't climb it or doesn't have a limb for the first 15 ft or so.  I saw the tail end of a hog and was trying to sneak in for a bow shot.  About the time I got 30 yards away, they came straight for me.  I had a .44 magnum on me, but I had a ghillie suit on and could not get the gun unholstered.  The hogs passed within 5 ft of me and I never got the gun out of the holster.  They saw me and didn't realize what I was and just trotted off.   Later on, i popped one with the .44 after dark.


----------



## BowHard (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow i tell ya what them big boars will make you real nervous. 
This was the first year I have ever had any dealings with wild pigs. They arent my Preferred quarry when Im hunting its mainly deer. So when I found out there was hogs on my property I figured I would take one first chance I got. But like so many others When i walk in in the early morning I never use a flashlight dont need it but i was walking in earlier this season and a small hog maybe 120 lbs nearly ran me over trying to get outta dodge that freaked me out big time lol. ANd I actually walked right up on a 150 lb boar last night. I ended up pushing him to another bowhunter and he killed him


----------

